# Just a few night shots



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I had detailed and fully waxed the car and always wanted to take some shots under some lighting! But I don't have a Dslr camera so thought I'd try some shots using my iphone..

I'm currently looking for some wheel spacers to shift the wheels out slightly, around 15mm, anyone know where to get a decent set of spacers from?


















































Black/white edit:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. Buy some nice new RE30s.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Kadir said:


> Very nice. Buy some nice new RE30s.


Unfortunately I'm not a fan of those! I may just have the current Atec's redone in a different colour. But at the moment I feel they sit to far inside the arch and need to be sitting slightly out.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

RE30s are awesome. Buddyclub have a nice wheel too. Can't remember which one now though..

New wheels.. OEM projector headlamps.. OEM Series 3 front lip. Blam! Job done...


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Kadir said:


> RE30s are awesome. Buddyclub have a nice wheel too. Can't remember which one now though..
> 
> New wheels.. OEM projector headlamps.. OEM Series 3 front lip. Blam! Job done...


The wheels I want to get will either be LMGT1'S, BBS lm's or SE37'S


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

So jealous right now


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> So jealous right now


Why is that :O?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Saifskyline said:


> Why is that :O?


Weather is great, you are cleaning your car and taking nice pics and I'm getting pissed off with my wife saying "Christ you'll get your car back soon enough"


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

JTJUDGE said:


> Weather is great, you are cleaning your car and taking nice pics and I'm getting pissed off with my wife saying "Christ you'll get your car back soon enough"


LOL hang in there mate, the wait will be worth it! Weather has changed it's mind again and isn't looking promising so I've tucked her away again.


----------

